# Smaller Case to Larger Case



## amz11s (Nov 22, 2011)

Hello Guys. I have an old HP Compaq dc7600 Small Form Factor PC and the case is too small to upgrade so can I replace the Small Case with a Mid Size Tower Case?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes as long as you get one that accepts a matx board most do but a few are ATX only.


----------



## amz11s (Nov 22, 2011)

I want a Mid Tower Case as a replacement, is it possible?


----------



## amz11s (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks Man, SO it is 100% possible if I get a case which accepts a Micro ATX MOBO?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes you may have to work out the front panel wiring for the audio ports but HP usually uses standard power button, hd light, power light hook ups.


----------



## amz11s (Nov 22, 2011)

I am having a problem that the cpu+fan is on one side of the mobo and the back panel is on the other side of the mobo. SO IS the upgrade from a small case to a mid tower case possible?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Can you give us a picture of what you are referring to?


----------



## amz11s (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## amz11s (Nov 22, 2011)

amz11s said:


>


THE CPU Fan is on one side and the keyboard,mouse, usb, dvi ports are on the other side


----------



## amz11s (Nov 22, 2011)

http://image.ganjistatic1.com/gjfs02/M01/DA/DE/wKhzN07SWAW1ZRGMAASSb8mXs6A762_800-600_6-0.jpg


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That looks like one of the Ultra Slims HP made, they are not a ATX motherboard.










I doubt you'll be able to change the case unless you find the correct model HP full size case. All most all HP desktop boards are ATX compliant looks like you're the lucky one with a different form factor board.


----------



## amz11s (Nov 22, 2011)

Can you please give me a list of HP cases which are compatible with my motherboard. Thank You Very Much.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I can't but perhaps someone else will know.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I have done a little research and I cannot find anything. Most of HPs mid-tower cases are standard µATX or ATX. This computer's board looks like a mix of BTX and proprietary design.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I have tried that before with most of these slim line units and they never line up. Why not buy a case you like and a board you like and then use the rest of the hardware with a decent psu. I have done that for many clients recently.


----------

